# Engine sound



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wish my Super G+ cars sounded like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU_9EJduKBU


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

My first car sounded like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5h80BBUKU4


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

My second sounded like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rpGmbCIBqs


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

This is one of my favorites - shows how hot and how quickly the F1 engines get hot:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5C-LPApJuo

That is an Arrows F1 engine test, but I am always amazed at what it shows!

And then of course, a little traveling music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTGzMrq5d04&feature=related

Stand up an salute!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRXwWbo_mX0&feature=related

Not they always are, but they are the Champions:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aArSn4IhHI&NR=1

I always love these!

Enjoy!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Actually, my Super G+ cars do sound like that - in my head.

If you're looking for some nice bass tones, how about these. Who needs a sub-woofer when you have a big V8.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRlcOnccfgg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nOcXNZ9GDE&feature=related


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

For a MOPAR guy the only real engine sound...........:thumbsup: play it loud

http://www.southern500.de/aw99ramostottsuperbird1.mpeg


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's just idling. The 426 Hemi at idle sounds like lug nuts being rattled in a coffee can. You need to open 'em up to get them to sing.

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/SpeedOMotives-2008-426_163651.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mky4t5KmeXQ


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*hey Cooter....*

Stick summa this between yer cheek and gum!!!! nd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np2GVX0pr4E&feature=related

... Gotta love when the tires go all skinny. I believe they call it _Moporn_... lol


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> Stick summa this between yer cheek and gum!!!! nd
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np2GVX0pr4E&feature=related
> 
> ... Gotta love when the tires go all skinny. I believe they call it _Moporn_... lol


This is bad . . . too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgHY_6NpooE&feature=related


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsEf96u2ZFw

Enjoy


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh that sound man. went to a whelen modified race thursday with pit pass juust getting my hearing back. Imagine what the driver feels like.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

All music to my ears...but then again... I get all moist and twitchy when a Briggs and Stratton tosses it's muffler baffles.

Any form of WHUMBA gives me the chills.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bill...... please seek help immediately.

Your pal, Marty


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Heres some slot car sounds....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdvNOu38-g4


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's a mechanical marvel from Honda.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZZXT5mC3mU 

Rich


----------

